# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  كم هي ذكية قدمك اليمنى؟؟!!

## هدوء عاصف

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

- وانت جالس على مكتبك امام كمبيوترك، ارفع رجلك اليمنى وحركها وكانك ترسم دوائر باتجاه عقارب الساعة.
- وانت لا زلت تحرك قدمك - الان بيدك اليمنى ابدأ برسم الرقم 6 بالانجليزي في الهواء.
ماذا تلاحظ؟ هل بدأت قدمك بالدوران بشكل عكسي؟ جرب عدة مرة واخبرنا ماذا حدث!
بعد ذلك .. سنتناقش في سبب ذلك ونتسائل ، لم حدث ذلك؟
هل يعرف أحدكم؟
*

----------


## shams spring

ييييييييييييي اه والله   :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
هيك صار معي....
بس ليش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟  :Bl (25):  
جد شي غريب    :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ممكن يكون توافق عصبي حركي في اعضاء الشق الايمن في الجسم  ؟!!

سبحان الله جربتها وصارت معي .. بس ممكن مع غيري الامر مختلف.. الله أعلم 

انا بالانتظار هدوء لمعرفة السبب .. لا تغب كثيراً بكتابة التفسير  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ممتاز شمس وعقيق .. يبدو أنكما متوافقتين في ذكاء اقدامكما اليمنى* 
*سنتناقش في الأسباب بإذن الله بعد ان نرى تجارب باقي الأعضاء*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ييييييييييييييي

انا زبطت معي بس خُفت شو السبب  :Frown:

----------


## &روان&

وانا جربتها وزبطت معي 
يا ترى شو الاسباب؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وانتما أيضاً "طوق الياسمين" و " روان"؟* 
*سنرى المزيد من تجارب الأعضاء ثم سنلقي الضوء جليّاً على المسألة .. لا تذهبوا بعيداً ^_^*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يلا يا هدوء والله شوقتنا ..  :Icon9: 

انا مو راضية اشوفها بالجوجل لانه على قولة المثل " من تمك أحلى يا كحلة "  :SnipeR (44): 

انا بالانتظاااااااااااار ....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههههه حسناً سأذكر السبب ، لكن مسألة النقاش في الأسباب والتخمين والبحث تُثبّت المعلومة عند القراء ولا تنسوا أننا في المنتدى التعليمي أي تخيّلوا انفسكم داخل فصل دراسي وأجواء تعليمية بحته !!*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سبب حدوث ذلك كتالي :*

* لان النصف الايمن لجسم الانسان يتم التحكم به من النصف الايسر من المخ ، حيث انه قدمك اليمنى ويدك اليمنى مركز تحكمها واحد لذلك لايمكن تحريكها بعكس بعضها.*

* لكن ان حاولت ان تحرك يدك اليمنى في اتجاه واليد اليسرى في اتجاه اخر ستجد ذلك طبيعي لأن اليد اليمني يتم التحكم فيها من النصف الأيسر للمخ واليد اليسرى  يتم تحكمها من الجزء الايمن للمخ ، أيضاً فإن اعصاب الطرف الأيمن من الجسم مرتبطة مع بعضها ولا يمكن تغيرها وعكسها وكذلك الطرف الأيسر ، لا عملياً ولا نظرياً نستطيع فعل ذلك*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله معلومة جديدة عليي وانه شي تعلمتوو جديد  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والله معلومة جديدة عليي وانه شي تعلمتوو جديد



*هلا بطوق الياسمين نورتي يا نوارة*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههه 
ولله فرطت على حالي من الضحك 
وفعلا كلامك صحيح 
وعرفت السبب 
وشكرا كتيير عالمعلومة الحلوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني لو ترجع تقرأ اول تعليق إلي على الموضوع راح تعرف اني طالبة نجيبة وكان عندي خلفية عن الموضوع 

وشكيت بالاحتمال اللي ذكرته بالبداية بإنه توافق عصبي حركي 

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كبيييييييييييييييييييييييرة  على المعلومات يا هدوء ..
طرحك مميز للمواضيع .. بتمنالك التوفيق

----------

